# My Lily Very Ill...at the Vet's!



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

My Lily has suddenly taken a turn for the worse...she is weak and dehydrated this morning and peeing a lot more....nothing is staying in her, neither food or water.. she is just skin and bones!..:smcry: I took her in right away...she is scheduled tomorrow for the ACTH Stim test, but they will try and do it this morning...I probably should have taken her back sooner,:smilie_tischkante: but I was trying to let her recover from the blood draw she had Monday knowing they needed more for the ACTH test and she is so tiny, you can't take much blood at one time.. The vet is supposed to call me...I am so worried about my sweet girl..not sure what to expect..she will probably get fluids... but beyond that, I don't know what they will do:crying:


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

aprilb said:


> My Lily has suddenly taken a turn for the worse...she is weak and dehydrated this morning and peeing a lot more....nothing is staying in her, neither food or water.. she is just skin and bones!..:smcry: I took her in right away...she is scheduled tomorrow for the ACTH Stim test, but they will try and do it this morning...I probably should have taken her back sooner,:smilie_tischkante: but I was trying to let her recover from the blood draw she had Monday knowing they needed more for the ACTH test and she is so tiny, you can't take much blood at one time.. The vet is supposed to call me...I am so worried about my sweet girl..not sure what to expect..she will probably get fluids... but beyond that, I don't know what they will do:crying:


Oh poor sweet Lily i am so sorry to hear she isnt well i will keep you both in my thoughts please keep us updated!!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh April...I'm so sorry to see this! Will be praying like crazy for your precious little Lily!!!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Poor baby! I'm praying for her. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh no April... so sorry to hear this news!!! I'll be praying very hard for little Lily. Please keep us updated. Hugs to you.

Debbie


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I April I'm so sorry to hear this! Praying the answer is found and she has a complete recovery! I'll be praying extra hard for Sweet Lilly.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

My heart hurts to see this post. I am sending prayers your way...


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

April!! Oh NOoooo, I hope and pray it's nothing serious....these little kids can scare the be-dickens out of us!!!!!

The poor little girl.....wish there was something I could say to make her better....


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

April I am so sorry to hear this!! All I can do is pray for you! I wish I could do more than that..................... BIG HUGS!!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh no!!!! :grouphug: you must be a mess right now. I hope and pray they figure this out quickly and she is on the road to recovery.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

April, I am so sorry. Poor Lily has been through so much...as well as you. Praying for you and Lily. Please keep us posted and try to stay strong. HUGS!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh no  I'm so sorry to see this, April. I'll be praying for Lily.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

So sorry to hear this, April. Please keep us updated. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry April. I'll be praying for Lily. Hang in there.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh I am so sorry to hear about Lily. I hope they are able to help her. Hang in there and we are all hoping and praying.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh no. This is terrible news. I am so so sorry. I can imagine how scared you must be. I hope they will figure out what is wrong and be able to cure it.:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your baby...will be praying for her.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh no!!! Poor lily . I'll be thinking of and praying that the vets can correctly diagnose her and treat her ASAP. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh April, I am so very sorry. I will be thinking of you-two. She is where she needs to be right now. It is amazing how just supportive therapies, like fluids can help until they find a more definite course of treatment. Everyone is here for you.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

April -- I am so sorry to read this. It breaks my heart. First all the problems with Eva -- who, thankfully, is doing well. And now Lily is sick again. This just isn't far. 

After Secret had her teeth pulled, she went down in weight to 3.4 lbs. She was skin and bones and scared me to death. She, quickly returned to her normal 4 lbs. But I know how much even a few ounces affect these little ones. Hopefully they will quickly be able to help her. 

I'm sending lots and lots and lots of hugs and prayers your way.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh April. I haven't been on here much at all and just quickly checked thread titles and saw this. I'm so sorry. I'm praying for Lily. I know that she's getting the medical care she needs right now. It's so hard to leave them there but they can get her nutrition through an IV and work on stabilizing her. Sending you hugs, dearest. :smootch:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Oh April I am so sorry. I will keep Lily in my prayers.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh no! Hugs and prayers coming your way! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

The vet just called..said she can come home..what the heck? :blink: I guess it is good I can get her..I'll update when I get back....


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

Sending my prayers and thoughts to all of you.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh my goodness, April, what a roller coaster! I am glad you can pick Lily up--I hope she was just having a temporary set-back. Hugs to you and your baby girl!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

oh April, I'm so sorry! I hope she will be okay x


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Glad she is going home  Maybe a tummy bug or something. Sounds like the fluids have turned her around. :chili:


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

April, glad she is able to come home but I'm sending prayers anyway for a speedy and uneventful recovery for Lily.


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

:crying: Oh April, I am hurting like Lily is my girl. :crying: please stay strong, all our prayers to your little princess.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

We're praying that the news is good on Lily. Standing by for an update. Hugs to you April.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm glad that she can come home... maybe she needed those fluids badly. Waiting for an update.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Glad she is coming home.


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Lily....I have a Lily too..they sure mean the world to us!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

We are home and she is SO much better..what a turnaround!:wub:...the fluids really perked her up..she is still at 3.4 pounds, so she has not lost any more weight, which I take as a good sign...the vet says as long as she is eating and drinking, she should be fine until the test results come in...they were able to run the ACTH Stim test...hopefully, we will have the results tomorrow....what a week! I have been to the vet 4 times!...:eek2_gelb2::wine:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Phew! Earlier you said "she is just skin and bones." I remember when my cocker was sick (he would drink water and then through it up) I thought he had lost weigh over night. He looked so skinny, but it was because he was dehydrated.

I'm not uncrossing by fingers until our little Lily is 100%

Oh, and you'd better have:wine::wine::wub:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I just saw this as I have been out for a number of hours.. Sorry to hear that little Lily was so ill but happy now to see that she is doing better. Hope that she continues to do well.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

April, I am just reading all of this---sorry I missed it, but happy your girl is home already! Little ones (both fur & skin) get ill rather quickly & rally quickly as well. . . so hope this is so w/Lily. 
I will try to look in sooner tomorrow now that I have a connection at home. Also you know I will keep her in my prayers, and you. Hugs!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Sending thoughts and prayers to you and Lily.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

April, I am just now reading this too. I'm so happy that Lily has perked up and glad that she got to come home. I'll keep her in my prayers as you wait on test results.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Poor baby girl. Poor Mommy. Praying like crazy for your little beauty, April.
Xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxo


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

aprilb said:


> We are home and she is SO much better..what a turnaround!:wub:...the fluids really perked her up..she is still at 3.4 pounds, so she has not lost any more weight, which I take as a good sign...the vet says as long as she is eating and drinking, she should be fine until the test results come in...they were able to run the ACTH Stim test...hopefully, we will have the results tomorrow....what a week! I have been to the vet 4 times!...:eek2_gelb2::wine:


Wowza! Talk about a roller coaster ride! I'm so glad she perked up so quickly. It is amazing what fluids can do. And thank God they were able to do the Stim test today. That's wonderful!! Continued prayers that she continues to eat and drink for you and that you get a quick and accurate diagnosis tomorrow.


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Phew, glad she didn't lost any more weight. April, you had a nightmare week for sure, Lily might love all the attention you give her and start to play sick  My parrot still doing that after 2 years gone


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

So glad she is doing better!!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm so glad she's doing better and is back home. I hope the test results come back with good news. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Wow! So glad to hear this. paws crossed for her Yogi**


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

aprilb said:


> We are home and she is SO much better..what a turnaround!:wub:...the fluids really perked her up..she is still at 3.4 pounds, so she has not lost any more weight, which I take as a good sign...the vet says as long as she is eating and drinking, she should be fine until the test results come in...they were able to run the ACTH Stim test...hopefully, we will have the results tomorrow....what a week! I have been to the vet 4 times!...:eek2_gelb2::wine:


Wow - yes, quite the turnaround. You must be so relieved. You also must be a wreck. Get to bed early tonight. These frightening events take a lot out of us. Forgive me for not knowing but what's the ACTH Stim test? You may have written about it before but I haven't been on much, just catching snippets.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Wow - yes, quite the turnaround. You must be so relieved. You also must be a wreck. Get to bed early tonight. These frightening events take a lot out of us. Forgive me for not knowing but what's the ACTH Stim test? You may have written about it before but I haven't been on much, just catching snippets.



It is a test to see how her adrenal glands are functioning...the vet thinks she might have Addison's disease...thank you for your support, dear Sue..I hope she doesn't have this, but I guess we will know soon.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

aprilb said:


> It is a test to see how her adrenal glands are functioning...the vet thinks she might have Addison's disease...thank you for your support, dear Sue..I hope she doesn't have this, but I guess we will know soon.


Now it comes back to me but I wasn't sure about the name of the test. Hope you get answers and that Lily will be treatable.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank God! I hope she continues to improve and that all results will be normal. Now let's get some meat on those bones, Lily girl!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh my! What a day you've had! I'm glad to hear she's home and hope she continues to improve.


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

aprilb said:


> It is a test to see how her adrenal glands are functioning...the vet thinks she might have Addison's disease...thank you for your support, dear Sue..I hope she doesn't have this, but I guess we will know soon.


April, with Addison's disease she will bagging for something salty, that is most common symptom in human


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

aprilb said:


> We are home and she is SO much better..what a turnaround!:wub:...the fluids really perked her up..she is still at 3.4 pounds, so she has not lost any more weight, which I take as a good sign...the vet says as long as she is eating and drinking, she should be fine until the test results come in...they were able to run the ACTH Stim test...hopefully, we will have the results tomorrow....what a week! I have been to the vet 4 times!...:eek2_gelb2::wine:


 
oh April, I am just seeing this, I'll keep Lily and you in my prayers, I'd have a :wine: too, I'm just so sorry little Lily has to g through all this


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

April, what a day! I'm just seeing this and happy that she's made such a turnaround! I'm sorry they think she has Addison's - not sure what that might mean...but praying all turns out OK tomorrow. You must be tired after all of this.


----------



## Emmayui (May 1, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear that April! I once took care of a friend's malt who had Addison's disease. She wasn't eating, and looked depressed for days.. The owner was out of the country and the dog was moving around from one friend's house to another. It was very stressful time for the dog.. She had a Addisoniac crisis, and I rushed her to the vet. After our vet stabilized her, we moved her to emergency hospital and went through with ACTH stimulation test as well. It turned out she had Addison's. I read that it's very hard to diagnose and owners usually don't get to know until the dog is in shock. My friend's malt almost died that day..but she's up and acting normal with monthly hormone shot and daily medication. Itis manageable and will not affect life span with proper care!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Many dog diagnosed with Addison's have normal electrolytes, so seeking salt would NOT be a symptom. 
Soda has atypical addison's and Roo has a primary aldosterone deficiency/resistance. Adrenal issues are very common in Maltese.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

April, what a relief. That is great news that she has improved and able to be home with you. Praying they have an answer and treat her right away. It seems like its treatable but getting a diagnoses is key! Hugs!


----------



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

Continue to feel better please, Lily!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

April -- so glad that Lily is home and doing better. Hoping for good test results -- but remember that Addison's is very manageable.

You've had a couple of very intense weeks with both Lily and Eva. I think you might need several glasses of wine. 

Continuing prayers for the little ones and lots of hugs for you.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

L.........Lily is lovely:tender:

I.........Incredible how they can make us so worried, these little fluffs:smpullhair:

L.........Lots of prayers from all of us that she will get strong and healthy again:innocent: 

Y........Yes, God will see that she will recover pretty soon:amen:




*


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Just thinking of Lily and you, April. I'm so glad she was able to be discharged. Praying for better news with the test results!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

April, I can hardly remember MY own name at the moment, tell me where to look to find out what was wrong w/Eva. I think I missed that one too.
I am thinking of you as you await news on Lily. I know you will handle whatever comes well, but it is not easy! Hang in there, my friend. Much love.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Just checking on Lily this morning and praying for her.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Hoping you all had a peaceful night and got some much needed rest. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm so glad she is feeling better, I hope the test results today are good!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Morning..we were all pretty tired and slept well, thank you for asking..Lily is doing as well as can be expected...I am very touched at the outpouring of love and concern all of you have shown us..:crying::wub2: It helps more than you know...:wub: Hoping we get some answers today..


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

jmm said:


> Many dog diagnosed with Addison's have normal electrolytes, so seeking salt would NOT be a symptom.
> Soda has atypical addison's and Roo has a primary aldosterone deficiency/resistance. Adrenal issues are very common in Maltese.


I did not know that about Soda and Roo, Jackie, I'm sorry..:thmbdn: They are lucky to have you as their mom...I know it can be difficult to manage with one, but two? ...if Lily does have it, I think hers will be either atypical, or secondary...her electrolytes are normal, thank God..obviously, primary is the worst..


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm so glad you all rested well last night April. I pray that Lily continues to improve.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> April, I can hardly remember MY own name at the moment, tell me where to look to find out what was wrong w/Eva. I think I missed that one too.
> I am thinking of you as you await news on Lily. I know you will handle whatever comes well, but it is not easy! Hang in there, my friend. Much love.


Bless your heart, dear one..you have enough on your plate right now...moving is hard! Eva has MVD and mild thrombocytopenia(low platelets)thank you for your love and support.:wub:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi April, just catching up on this, sorry I missed it before. I am so shocked to hear all of this. I live very very near you, if there is anything I can do to help out, please let me know. ANYTHING at all.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Hugs and prayers for Lily....


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I am just now seeing this, lots of prayers for you & little Lily.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I missed it too, what happened? Is she ok? Sending lots of hugs and kissies!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just checking on Lily today. Glad you got some rest and hope you get info you need to proceed. If anyone can help her have a happy full life, April, I know it's you. Look at what you've done with Eva.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Prayers for Lilly and her family.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Thinking about you and Lily... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I just got a call from the vet and the results are not in, yet...it seems the lab had some issue..they will try and run it tonight...I might hear something tomorrow, but my gut tells me it will be Monday..:exploding: Lily is doing okay right now...thank you for your love and prayers..


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

aprilb said:


> I just got a call from the vet and the results are not in, yet...it seems the lab had some issue..they will try and run it tonight...I might hear something tomorrow, but my gut tells me it will be Monday..:exploding: Lily is doing okay right now...thank you for your love and prayers..


Oh uh, waiting is the worst part but I am glad to hear that Lily is doing ok.:wub:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh boy. Glad Lily is doing ok. Hope you hear something soon.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

So sorry that I am just now seeing this  . Lifting up prayers!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

aprilb said:


> I just got a call from the vet and the results are not in, yet...it seems the lab had some issue..they will try and run it tonight...I might hear something tomorrow, but my gut tells me it will be Monday..:exploding: Lily is doing okay right now...thank you for your love and prayers..


I hate waiting. It's the worst. :sorry:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm sorry you have to wait but glad she's doing OK.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh gosh...can sure understand your frustration! Just happy your little girl is doing well!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

While your waiting....I will pray for the best news! Waiting stinks.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Just checking in for an update.....ugggg....tick tock...tick...tock...I can't stand waiting for important information!!! :w00t: It must be driving you crazy!!!

It's good to hear that she's doing better though....I'll be back....


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Just checking in. Boo for having to wait


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Tell that lab that ALL of SM is waiting. . . they don't want us on their bad side!!! :w00t::w00t:
Lily, Lisi wants to send you some of her energy---she has enough for the both of you w/reserves. :innocent:


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I just saw this April. So sorry Lily is going through this. Hopefully, Monday will bring better news! Hugs!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Hoping Monday brings good news and I am glad she is doing better.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Hope that Lily is doing better. I'm sure that you're anxious for the test results. Continuing to send lots of prayers your way.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

prayers for Lily, I would also be:exploding: hugs to you April


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank you all so much for thinking of us...Lily is just so thin, she looks like she is starving.. you can see her ribs, her spine, her pelvis...the glands in her neck are still swollen, too...she's still eating and drinking, and stools are normal but that may be partly due to the probiotic.(?) Something is going on ..but she seems to feel okay...if it is not Addison's, it has to be an IBD flare up...she had this happen back in 2011 following that vaccine reaction she had.....I hope to find out tomorrow...hoping we can get her on some meds...


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Wishing you well. I hope they find out what is going on soon.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

